# Feliks Zemdegs - FUS RO DAH, funvideo



## hate (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't seen a Cubing Fus Ro Dah yet... fraid it was a slightly wasted oppertunity... if you'd found a video with a big cube explosion it could have been really funny. Still, nice try


----------



## Goosly (Jan 11, 2012)

It's FUS RO DAH, not FUR SO DAH
And I used to make arrow in the knee jokes when watching this kind of video's, then I took an arrow in the knee


----------



## hate (Jan 11, 2012)

Goosly said:


> It's FUS RO DAH, not FUR SO DAH


yep, sry. i made mistake in the topic name, i corrected.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 11, 2012)

FUS RO DAH!!!


----------



## Thompson (Jan 11, 2012)

i remember when i took an arrow in the knee!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to make arrow in the knee jokes, until I took a sword through the chest.

Probably could have picked a better video, like the one where Dan Cohen rage-disassembled his v5.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 11, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Dan Cohen rage-disassembled his v5.


 
When did this happen? Link to video?


----------



## angham (Jan 11, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Haven't seen a Cubing Fus Ro Dah yet... fraid it was a slightly wasted oppertunity... if you'd found a video with a big cube explosion it could have been really funny. Still, nice try


What about mine?


----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's better


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 11, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> When did this happen? Link to video?


----------

